# Opinions on tattoos and piercings



## Hadley4000 (Mar 4, 2012)

This subject was very briefly brought up in another thread, so let's give it its own thread.


What are y'alls opinions on tattoos and piercings? Anything from a few piercings here and there to guys like Pauly Unstoppable or the Lizard Man.


Do you see it as a form of expression, mutilation, or something different? Those are the two arguments that are brought up a lot when it comes to body mods. I as of now have seven tattoos and my ears are stretched to 3/4th inch(19mm). People before have told me that I am mutilating my body. What view do y'all have on this subject?


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 4, 2012)

It's their body. Let them do what they want to it as long as it's not causing any injury. (I don't see it as a form of "mutilation")


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 4, 2012)

I think they're pretty stupid.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 4, 2012)

Gross. @jaycee: people should be able to do whatever they want as long as they don't interfere with the liberty of others, even if it is self-distructive.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 4, 2012)

I have no problem with tattoos or piercings but I find them rather unattractive (a turn-off, even) in the lady-peoples.


----------



## emolover (Mar 4, 2012)

I am so for tatoos and even more so piercings. Sometes tatoos look stupid to me but I think piercings look super good when they are in normal places(ears, nose, lips, eyebrows, and nipples). 

When I turn 18, I am getting septum, and snakebits.


----------



## wytefury (Mar 4, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I have no problem with tattoos or piercings but I find them rather unattractive (a turn-off, even) in the lady-peoples.


 
Yeah I feel the same.


----------



## cityzach (Mar 4, 2012)

tattoos - fine as long as they're not excessive. 
piercings - nonononononono. i don't understand why people like getting them so much. i find them unattractive in the lady peoples as well.


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 4, 2012)

I believe the body is beautiful the way it is. 
People can do what they want as long as they dont bother society. (Like riots, etc)
Sometimes it can look cute, sometimes people shouldnt have any.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 4, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I have no problem with tattoos or piercings but I find them rather unattractive (a turn-off, even) in the lady-peoples.


 
I feel like this also. 

People have the right to do anything do their body, but personally i don't want to get tattoos/piercings.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 4, 2012)

I like the look of most "regular" piercings, except for stretchings. Some look really nice, some are just weird. I have eleven piercings: six on my left ear, four on on my right ear, and one under my lower lip, and I like having them. I intend to get a few more eventually.
A few days ago I posted this picture on Facebook. Cubes!


Spoiler












As for tattoos, it depends on what they are. Just like piercings, some look really nice and some are just weird. IMO having too many of them is a turn-off, though. I have a non-serious one on my wrist (pics). I don't know if I'll get any more, though.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 4, 2012)

Basically what aron said; I don't care what you do with your own body, but I definitely don't find tattoos or piercings attractive.

EDIT: Although I have to admit that Sarah's cube piercings are pretty freaking cool


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 4, 2012)

lip ring is so hawt


----------



## NOLAcuber (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm decorating my present form! I do it for personal spiritual reasons. I have 5 piercings right now and they are all streached, again personal reasons. Multipule tattoos and want many more. 
I'm very much in to culrtural anthropology. In the buddist religion the larger someones ear lobes the more wisdom they have. Mauri's do it as war paint and many cultures it's a right of passage. 
I think you can deffintly over do it, but as long as you're happy with how you look, go for it. I think you should know when to stop. I won't streach my lobes any more because I know it wouldn't look rite on me. I'm at an inch. I've seen people with less than me and didn't look rite on then, and some with past 2 inches and looked ok. Personally there's just something about a girl with a septum, streached lobes and tattoos that I find super sexy. As long as it's not over done.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> I am so for tatoos and even more so piercings. Sometes tatoos look stupid to me but I think piercings look super good when they are in normal places(ears, nose, lips, eyebrows, and nipples).
> 
> When I turn 18, I am getting septum, and snakebits.


 
I plan on getting my septum done some day. Snakebites would be neat, but I play didgeridoo and I'm worried any sort of labret piercing would get stuck in the beeswax mouthpiece. I used to have 11, but now I'm down to just my stretched ears. I want to get my tongue re-pierced. I mostly focus on tattoos and stretching more than general piercings, which is why I took nine out. 

And it seems as though I am one of very few here who thinks body mods on girls are attractive. Whenever I see a girl walking around with 1/2 inch+ ears and tattoos I pretty much fall in love.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 4, 2012)

Some tattoos and piercings are okay. I personally don't like stretching that much because people tend to do it to get their ears to stretch as much as possible and it eventually just looks gross.Tattoos on the other hand have the ability to be interesting but also have the unique ability to be stupid if you don't plan them to well or just go to a friends house. Piercings are okay, though I personally don't plan to get any. Basically if done correctly its cool but in excess it looks stupid.


----------



## Cubing Nerd (Mar 4, 2012)

Apart from the cost, I personally do like piercings or tattoos. If anyone asked me, I wouldn't complain about simple ear piercings, but I would with any other piercing or tattoo. The more piercings a person has, the more I just cringe with all the pain they must've gone through. It just doesn't look natural to me with all that metal going through their skin. & I don't like tattoos since they're permanent & someone could easily change their mind. But I don't feel so strongly about this that I wouldn't come out & tell them they shouldn't get a piecing or a tattoo. Only if they asked my opinion.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 4, 2012)

ZamHalen said:


> Some tattoos and piercings are okay. I personally don't like stretching that much because people tend to do it to get their ears to stretch as much as possible and it eventually just looks gross.Tattoos on the other hand have the ability to be interesting but also have the unique ability to be stupid if you don't plan them to well or just go to a friends house. Piercings are okay, though I personally don't plan to get any. Basically if done correctly its cool but in excess it looks stupid.




I agree that there are a TON of stupid tattoos out there. I swear the majority of tattoos I see are poorly(If at all) thought out or done very poorly. I am slightly biased because I go to a very well renowned artist, but it still hurts me to see what some people put on their bodies.

As far as over doing it, I don't think you really can. There are people with a **** ton of piercings that I would NEVER in life get, but it's how they see themselves.

Mods are deeper than most people think. I absolutely hate more than almost anything when people say that they are just for attention. They aren't just for shock value. Personally, I don't really like getting comments on my ears. I a lot of times try to go for jewelry that isn't very noticeable, so that people are less likely to ask stupid questions or stuff like that. I do like getting comments about my tattoos, though, but I see those as more of a work of art than anything else. Like a painting that hurts. You think "I used to peel the stickers off" is bad? Not even close to as bad as "Did that hurt?" 


Also because asking if a tattoo hurt is kind of a dumb question. Some are worse than others, but they all hurt. It's all part of the experience of getting a tattoo, though.


----------



## ressMox (Mar 4, 2012)

I like piercings but not a big fan of stretching and body mods. However if people choose to do it then I have no problem with it. I agree that there are a lot of stupid tattoos out there but I think tattoos can be great if in good taste. To specify, I mostly mean an excessive amount or just really stupid tats. But again, I have no problem with what other people choose, since everyone's opinions differ.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 4, 2012)

Cubing Nerd said:


> Apart from the cost, I personally do like piercings or tattoos. If anyone asked me, I wouldn't complain about simple ear piercings, but I would with any other piercing or tattoo. The more piercings a person has, the more I just cringe with all the pain they must've gone through. It just doesn't look natural to me with all that metal going through their skin. & I don't like tattoos since they're permanent & someone could easily change their mind. But I don't feel so strongly about this that I wouldn't come out & tell them they shouldn't get a piecing or a tattoo. Only if they asked my opinion.





Some piercings aren't that bad. I go my tragus pierced at one point and it barely hurt at all. When I got my tongue done the only pain was from the clamps they use, the piercing itself really didn't hurt. My conch ****ing killed, though. Stretching your ears doesn't hurt whatsoever. If you do it right, that is.

But in all mods, the pain is part of the fun. When I had my left calf tattooed I was in horrible pain. Had to take water breaks every 30 minutes(I know, I'm a wimp). But even if they had a way to do tattoos with no pain, I wouldn't do it. I'm not masochistic or anything, but part of the whole experience is the pain you feel from it. I never purposefully inflict pain on myself(Except for a few home piercings), but when it's in the form of a tattoo, it's almost fun.

There are stages of pain when you get tattooed. 
First stage. Ow! What in the hell did I get myself into?
Second stage. Okay, I'm used to it now, it's not so bad.
Third stage. Close to enjoyment. It's exhilarating.
Fourth stage, Okay, I'm getting kind of over this.
Fifth stage(Usually when there is 20 minutes or less until it's done.) Dammit hurry up! This hurts!


That is more for tattoos that take 2+ hours, though.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 4, 2012)

For me, I think that if done right, tattoos or piercings on either gender can look really cool, but if done wrong can be weird or even kind of gross.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 4, 2012)

Hadley4000 said:


> I agree that there are a TON of stupid tattoos out there. I swear the majority of tattoos I see are poorly(If at all) thought out or done very poorly. I am slightly biased because I go to a very well renowned artist, but it still hurts me to see what some people put on their bodies.
> 
> As far as over doing it, I don't think you really can. There are people with a **** ton of piercings that I would NEVER in life get, but it's how they see themselves.
> 
> ...


 I Agree with most of what you say, but I know a girl who obviously got a tattoo for attention because she complains when people look but don't ask about what it means (it's a deceased relative's YOB and Year of death tattooed on each forearm). And although everyone thinks it's nice I feel sad that she'd do that just to tell a story like that to total strangers. I'm sorry if that's what you mean but that is a situation that bothers the hell out of me. On the other hand a friend of mine got this pretty awesome tribal done (an obscure version) he just needs to finish it because you can see some of the mistakes when you get close.


----------



## choza244 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ohh, I really tought that any cuber would like body modification, maybe because cubers are like really rational-like people (don't know how to say it) and body mods are so against almost every society/cultures.

I really like body mods, I have my ears stretched to 3/4'' (maybe is more like 20mm but I use 3/4'' plugs), have nipple piercings and off course I'm tattoed xD, just have one at the moment but that is because I have had a lot of fights with my family about mods and I'm like threatened that if I do anything else, I have to get another place to live LOL.

Anyway I'm planning to get my chest tattoed in a few months and see what happens . Is awesome to see that other cubers also like this things.

@Hadley, about your question of Pauly and the lizard man, I almost cried when Pauly decided to stitch his ears... I really like watching and searching info about all these extreme mods, some are awesome, some are disgusting xD, but what I think is that doesn't matter if other people like it, what matters is that you like it. The lizardman is cool but the one that I think is disgusting is the stalking cat... is soo ugly. 

I like to visit BMEzine everyday to see new things and like to plan what I will do in the future, I have at least another 5 tattoos already in my mind and I'm really happy that I have a job as a Mechanical Engineer where I can wear my plugs, in the Engineering department are at least 4 with body mods (stretched ears and tattoos, including me) I'm so happy working there.

and Hadley, maybe you like body mods as much as I do, but in case you haven't seen this, open the spoiler, to anyone else this is really gross, just don't open it 


Spoiler



STRETCHED CHEEKS! this is sooo crazy xD.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 4, 2012)

ZamHalen said:


> I Agree with most of what you say, but I know a girl who obviously got a tattoo for attention because she complains when people look but don't ask about what it means (it's a deceased relative's YOB and Year of death tattooed on each forearm). And although everyone thinks it's nice I feel sad that she'd do that just to tell a story like that to total strangers. I'm sorry if that's what you mean but that is a situation that bothers the hell out of me. On the other hand a friend of mine got this pretty awesome tribal done (an obscure version) he just needs to finish it because you can see some of the mistakes when you get close.


 


Oh I'm not saying no one gets them just for attention. There are so ****ing many people out there who get them purely so someone will look at it and talk about it. 

Even though I do not get them for those reasons, I do kinda like it when people check them out. They are all done by a very reputable artist in Atlanta, and he does amazing stuff.

This is the most recent piece he's done on me. This was minutes after it was done, so it's really red and swollen. It looks much better now that it's healed.



choza244 said:


> Ohh, I really tought that any cuber would like body modification, maybe because cubers are like really rational-like people (don't know how to say it) and body mods are so against almost every society/cultures.
> 
> I really like body mods, I have my ears stretched to 3/4'' (maybe is more like 20mm but I use 3/4'' plugs), have nipple piercings and off course I'm tattoed xD, just have one at the moment but that is because I have had a lot of fights with my family about mods and I'm like threatened that if I do anything else, I have to get another place to live LOL.
> 
> ...




Yeah, it bummed me out too. He is doing it so he can stretch again, though. I was also sad when pr0nking took his out.

The body mod community is really strong. It's great that as soon as you find another person who takes it seriously, you have a bond. I have tons more in mind. I'd like to get sumdermal implants on my forearms and possibly bifurcated tongue. And 3/4th is 19mm. Where I am as well. I think I'm going to stop for a while now. But, 4 months ago at 5/8th I said the same thing.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 4, 2012)

choza244 said:


> Ohh, I really tought that any cuber would like body modification, maybe because cubers are like really rational-like people (don't know how to say it) and body mods are so against almost every society/cultures.


I don't think that rationality has anything to do with one liking body modifications. People like or dislike the looks of them for different reasons, which have nothing to do with whether he/she is rational. Accepting people for deciding to do things to their bodies is one thing, but not liking the looks of them is just personal preference.


----------



## choza244 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, that was also sad when pr0nking took them out, and I know that 3/4 are 19mm, actually are 19.05mm, but what I meant is the I can wear 20mm plugs but I use 3/4, maybe I didn't explain well (english is not my 1rst lang).

And I also have thought about splitting my tonge but have never decieded, just hope to get a girl with snake tonge and nipple piercings :tu



Sa967St said:


> I don't think that rationality has anything to do with one liking body modifications. People like or dislike the looks of them for different reasons, which have nothing to do with whether he/she is rational. Accepting people for deciding to do things to their bodies is one thing, but not liking the looks of them is just personal preference.


 
There are not much people that thinks like you here, but I really agree.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh I gotcha. Some people just have natural rubbery ears that can vary in size like that. My left ear can do that, but my right one is just a b**tard. It always gives me trouble. 

That would be awesome. Girls with body mods are fiiiiiiiiine. Nothing better than seeing a girl who has done some serious modding.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with body modifications, I would personally get some tattoos from this local (ish) artist that I know that has amazing pieces.

What I don't understand is when someone gets a gauge/piercing because someone else pressured them into it or to feel "cool" I have seen a few kids at my school that have done this.

My cousin got gauges because his friend told him too.


----------



## NOLAcuber (Mar 4, 2012)

Me and 3 of my friends have split our tongues. It is quite possibly my fav mod. We used the monofiliment method. Have had it done for over 10 years and have no regrets about it. And the streached cheeks things kinda over the top and I have my labret down to 1/2". Lol


----------



## ottozing (Mar 4, 2012)

so long as its nothing excessive/weird, tattoos and piercings look pretty cool. i myself have an earing in my left ear and used to have 2 in the left ear and 1 in the right. i was also going to remove my earing and get an eyebrowe peircing, but i pussed out


----------



## s3rzz (Mar 4, 2012)

i have both ears pierced but dont wear earings anymore, and i have a tattoo on my inner bicep. its not a big deal to be honest i dont go showing it off or anything, just wanted a tattoo and got one. ive had it for like 4 years? and i think only 5 people i know know about it. 

growing up i wanted piercings and sleeves but after you really figure out who you are, that might be the last thing you should really be doing.

whatever it is think it though fully.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 4, 2012)

I myself have never been to keen on piercings. I don't even have my ears pierced. Must be needles or something.
However, I think certain tats and piercings on certain people can actually look good. I remember being put off by tattoos, but now I find myself being interested in them. Mostly artistic/meaningful tattoos though. If I ever find myself truly wanting one, I would like it to have some kind thought behind it and not some, "I got it on a dare" type of thing.

But, too each their own. Even if it's something small or massive, as long as they are happy with it is what matters.
TBH, I think Zombie boy(Rick Genest) has some interesting body work. 


Spoiler


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree with most people here. I don't care what others do with their body. And I do believe that tattoos can look very good (or very bad), and also some piercings look nice, or cool, or even cute. But some are just down right ugly. Don't have any myself.



Andreaillest said:


> But, too each their own. Even if it's something small or massive, as long as they are happy with it is what matters.
> TBH, I think Zombie boy(Rick Genest) has some interesting body work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Cool. I also like Lizardman, but he does a bit more than just piercings and tattoos  (Not posting any of his more extreme performances here, just google it)


Spoiler


----------



## applemobile (Mar 4, 2012)

When was the last time you saw a wealthy high powered educated man with visable tattoos and piercings? When was the last time you saw a scumbag uneducated yokel with tattoos and piercings? It's another case of poor uneducated people ruin it to everyone else by creating the stereotype. I'm all for a good tattoo, but is when people walk into the shop and pick something out the book that really dumbfounds me.


----------



## choza244 (Mar 4, 2012)

NOLAcuber, how long was the healing process and how bad does it hurt, I think it hurts as hell xD.

Anybody watching Ink Master?


----------



## NOLAcuber (Mar 4, 2012)

applemobile said:


> When was the last time you saw a wealthy high powered educated man with visable tattoos and piercings? When was the last time you saw a scumbag uneducated yokel with tattoos and piercings? It's another case of poor uneducated people ruin it to everyone else by creating the stereotype.


I have had a dr with a very visabal tattoo on his neck and some on his arm. He was one of the most through drs I've ever had. I'm sure others take offence about the uneducated comment. I am a rather intelegent and know alot of smart people with body mods. There are alot of "professionals" with body mods. Hangout in a studio for a while and you would be amazed and the wide range of people that get mods. Just because you can't see them doesn't mean they don't have them. Body mods have become ALOT more socially acceptable, in the US at least.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 4, 2012)

You clearly didn't understand the jist of my post. Recap: lots of poor uneducated people have tatoo's, because of this it stereotypes anyone with a tatoo/body mod, as poor and uneducated/rough.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 4, 2012)

For now, all I've had are play piercings (hooks in my back and my legs for suspension, cheek skewers for a couple of photos, that kind of things). I'm thinking of getting a tattoo on my shoulder, I've decided what to have, but I still need a good design. And finally, I'd love to have a/some piercing(s), but I have no idea what would look good on me.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Mar 4, 2012)

I personally would never get either. However if a person wants them it's their body to do what they want with. But, i have to admit I find them unattractive.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tattoos are nice depending on content, but I don't really appreciate large amounts on one person.

Piercings for me are a matter of location. A few ear piercings and one in the nose is nice. Any piercing on a sexual part is a major turn-off; same with tongue.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 4, 2012)

d4m4s74 said:


> For now, all I've had are play piercings (hooks in my back and my legs for suspension, cheek skewers for a couple of photos, that kind of things). I'm thinking of getting a tattoo on my shoulder, I've decided what to have, but I still need a good design. And finally, I'd love to have a/some piercing(s), but I have no idea what would look good on me.


 

Ohhh I'm so jealous! I want to do a suspension so bad. I think I'm a little big for it, though.



StachuK1992 said:


> Tattoos are nice depending on content, but I don't really appreciate large amounts on one person.
> 
> Piercings for me are a matter of location. A few ear piercings and one in the nose is nice. Any piercing on a sexual part is a major turn-off; same with tongue.




I'm not a huge fan of genital piercings myself. I don't know if I'd go as far as to say it's a turn off, but they aren't my favorite.

Tongue piercings are cool. The healing sucks, though. No dairy, no smoking, limited eating. Annoying. That is one of my many retired piercings now.


----------



## emolover (Mar 4, 2012)

Hadley4000 said:


> Tongue piercings are cool. The healing sucks, though. *No dairy*, no smoking, limited eating. Annoying. That is one of my many retired piercings now.


 
Why no dairy? This would such for me because I have had 30 oz of milk and 4 oz of yogurt already today.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 4, 2012)

My ex thought it would be a good idea for me to get her name tattooed on my arm. I saw ahead of time and said no 

I don't mind them, only thing I find quite disturbing is wrist piercings 3:


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> Why no dairy? This would such for me because I have had 30 oz of milk and 4 oz of yogurt already today.


A new piercing is an open wound, and it can swell if you're not careful. For oral piercings (including snake bites), you have to be careful not to irritate it. Dairy products and spicy food can cause it to flare up if it gets inside it and stays in it for too long. They should be fine though as long as you wash it down with lots of water. I didn't have any problem with my labret swelling when I first got it done.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> Why no dairy? This would such for me because I have had 30 oz of milk and 4 oz of yogurt already today.




Various piercers will tell you different things about dairy. Some say you can, some say you can't. Oral piercings heal very quickly and easily, though. He said no beer or smoking after I got mine done, but I still did anyway and it healed totally fine.

Except that the ******* did it crooked, which is why I took it out.


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2012)

Piercings and tattoos and other such things are cheap tricks in body art. A truly dedicated person should sculpt their body into the perfect artistic form through years of hard work, like this.


But yea, my personal opinion is that tattoos are silly, and the vast majority of piercings are also silly. Other body mods are just insane.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 4, 2012)

I find the body builder stuff weirder than any piercing or tattoo I've ever seen.


----------



## emolover (Mar 4, 2012)

Dene said:


> Piercings and tattoos and other such things are cheap tricks in body art. A truly dedicated person should sculpt their body into the perfect artistic form through years of hard work, like this.


 
What if a person thinks that sculpting a body into that is just plain disgusting? I myself think big on the human body in any manner is just unnatural.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 4, 2012)

Hadley4000 said:


> I find the body builder stuff weirder than any piercing or tattoo I've ever seen.


 
qft. I'd rather see a girl with a tattoo than a girl with huge muscles. That's really really gross.

lol "perfect artistic form"


----------



## Kingsman08 (Mar 4, 2012)

Its all a matter of opinion. i personally am getting 2 tattoos for my 18th birthday. I think they rock. Also, i love going to concerts and seeing the vocalists of the metalcore/hard core bands i like have full sleeves, because almost all of the time, every single tat means something. i cant wait until my 18th birthday to get mine


----------



## choza244 (Mar 5, 2012)

Talking about suspension, have you seen the freefall suspension by the sinner team? So incredible. Is a shame that they erased the trailer and the complete movie/documentary abou it but you still can see some videos about it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 5, 2012)

I personally think tattoos and piercings are fine. With tattoos though, I feel alot that you see in the media are excessive. Like really. Who wants a tiger tattooed to their whole face. With piercings, I think most locations are fine, what bothers me is when I see people with 20 piercings on their face. (Not including ears) Really. That'd be like making out with a pole.


----------



## unirox13 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm a fan on both, so long as neither interferes with your professional life. 

I've got both ears stretched to 1-1/8" and one tattoo on the left side of my chest. I'd like more tattoos but I want to make sure that what I get is going to appeal to me for a long time. I wouldn't mind more piercings, but for now the ones that I'd like conflict with my job. I one day would like to get the bridge of my nose pierced and then get glasses made to be worn through the piercing.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 5, 2012)

Both are fine, as long as not overdone. If a person walks around with his face looking like a metal junkyard that's his problem, he looks ridiculous.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 5, 2012)

A friend of mine had some problems while she was in Japan. Over there Tattoo's are associated with the Yakuza, so lots of establishments have a 'no tattoos' rule, so she couldn't go to any of the hot springs or swimming pools, etc.


----------



## NOLAcuber (Mar 5, 2012)

@apple ALOT of "professionals" have body mods. Just because you can't see them doesn't mean they don't have them. They just choose places you can't see them. You would be amazed some of people who have extensive work done that is hidden. I was an apprentice piercer and we had had alot of people in high end jobs come in for work. Body mods have become very much acceptable in today's socity in the US. And you would be amazed that the "uneducated" people you speak of are auctully rather intelligent if you would get past YOUR sterotypes and talk to them. Most people are quite surprised at how well spoken, polite and intelegent I am, like many others with heavy mods. There are a few like the lizard man and stalking cat with degrees in major fields of study.


----------



## unirox13 (Mar 5, 2012)

What he's trying to get across is that the reason the stereotypes exist are because of the uneducated and *****ic people that get mods done for all the wrong reasons. The redneck with 7 ex-wives tattooed on his arm. The gangs that use tattoos and piercings as labels. These folks have helped to create the stereotype that all people with mods are like them because they're the ones you hear about most. The educated and those who get mods for the right reasons don't receive the media attention that the uneducated and foolish do. It's the same reason that people accused my 1-1/8" ears of stinking. They're so used to hearing that large stretches smell bad when the reality is, they only smell bad if you don't take care of them.


----------



## choza244 (Mar 6, 2012)

That is so true, everyone around me thinks that if I take out my plugs the smell will be horrible, but I make sure to clean my lobes everyday in the shower xD.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 6, 2012)

cuberkid10 said:


> Who wants a tiger tattooed to their whole face.





Well, obviously the people who've had it done. 


I think the term excessive really depends on the person. My ears again, for example. 3/4th inch isn't huge, but it is sizable. I have friends who have theirs around 2", and will tease me about mine being smaller. Obviously, to them it is far from excessive. But, I've had people with smaller ears around 2 gauge(6.5mm) say that I have gone too far and to an excessive size. 

Same with tattoos. One day I will have full sleeves and a back piece. I personally don't see this as excessive, and I bet Lucky Diamond Rich feels the same.



choza244 said:


> That is so true, everyone around me thinks that if I take out my plugs the smell will be horrible, but I make sure to clean my lobes everyday in the shower xD.


 
It's because most people who stretch their ears have no idea what the **** they're doing. The ways they stretch, the lack of cleaning, the lack of oils. It hurts to watch.

I know someone who used duct tape.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 6, 2012)

they are cool.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 6, 2012)

Hadley4000 said:


> It's because most people who stretch their ears have no idea what the **** they're doing. The ways they stretch, the lack of cleaning, the lack of oils. It hurts to watch.
> 
> I know someone who used *duct tape*.


 
I can't tell if I should applaud or cringe.

I keep hearing people say that it is much harder to get a job with tattoos/piercings. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> I can't tell if I should applaud or cringe.


 
Duct tape solves any problem.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> I can't tell if I should applaud or cringe.
> 
> I keep hearing people say that it is much harder to get a job with tattoos/piercings.
> Thoughts?




Cringe. Duct tape is probably the worst tape you can use. There is a method where you use tape to stretch, and is pretty much the only safe way to do it at bigger sizes. But, you need to use bondage tape or teflon tape to be safe. Other kinds can really mess up your ears.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Mar 6, 2012)

It's self expression and if people don't understand and/or have a problem with it who cares. People have their reasons for things and thats their business.


----------



## choza244 (Mar 8, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> I keep hearing people say that it is much harder to get a job with tattoos/piercings.
> Thoughts?


 
Is harder, but not impossible, you just have to know how to do your things. As I said, I'm Mechanical Engineer and I work as a Mechanical Designer, and there is no problem to have piercings there, there are other people who has stretched ears and tattoos like me.

But there are just a few places in the city where you can work with body mods without problem, as I said is hard but not impossible.


----------



## emolover (Mar 8, 2012)

Do colleges judge you for piercings? 

I am definitely going to get my ears pierced on my eighteenth birthday(so I don't need parental permission) which is the 17 of March and probably get snakebites and septum. I hear there are some piercings that you must keep in for 8+ months or else it will close and I will have interviews for college before that is up. So do they deteriorate your chance of getting in?

BTW this is next year.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 8, 2012)

emolover said:


> Do colleges judge you for piercings?
> 
> I am definitely going to get my ears pierced on my eighteenth birthday(so I don't need parental permission) which is the 17 of March and probably get snakebites and septum. I hear there are some piercings that you must keep in for 8+ months or else it will close and I will have interviews for college before that is up. So do they deteriorate your chance of getting in?
> 
> BTW this is next year.


 

It depends on the school, but I really doubt they will. They can't turn you down for the way you dress. Plus, pierced ears on guys is fairly common now.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2012)

emolover said:


> I am definitely going to get my ears pierced on my eighteenth birthday(so I don't need parental permission) which is the 17 of March and probably get snakebites and septum. I hear there are some piercings that you must keep in for 8+ months or else it will close and I will have interviews for college before that is up.


You can easily hide a septum piercing, just rotate it upside-down. 

For snakebites, if you start out with studs in them (which you should, there are many more risks if you start out with rings), the original studs will be longer than what you'll need after it heels, so that they won't get stuck if your lips swell up. They're uncomfortable (it's hard to eat for a few days after a lip piercing, because the back of the stud will get on top of your teeth, and when you chew it'll pull on it), and after 1-3 weeks (depends on the piercer), you can get it changed for a shorter one. If it's just a quick change then it won't heal. If you want to hide them, you can get transparent labret retainers.


----------



## pdilla (Mar 8, 2012)

My dad owns his own Tattoo shop, so I've been around it all my life. No biggie imo.

http://www.facebook.com/TattoosBong

I have a lip ring, and my fiance has a septum, a conch, a rook, a tragus, one anti-tragus, and 4 lobe piercings.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 8, 2012)

pdilla said:


> I have a lip ring, and my fiance has a septum, a conch, a rook, a tragus, one anti-tragus, and 4 lobe piercings.




Oh God the conch. I had(Past tense) my conch done as well. Out of all 11 piercings and 7 tattoos, that might have to go top 3 for more uncomfortable mods. It hurt so bad, and the audible pop was gross. There are a few of my piercings I might get redone at some point, but the conch is NOT one of them.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 8, 2012)

Im fine with everything except gadges. When i can see through someones ear or they can put fingers through them it just makes me want to barf.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 9, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> Im fine with everything except gadges. When i can see through someones ear or they can put fingers through them it just makes me want to barf.


 

Wow, not only did you use the wrong word, but you spelled said wrong word wrong. Impressive in a way.


----------



## choza244 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry if is spam but if anyone wants to buy Omerica Organic plugs, I have a code that will give you 20% off your first purchase, just pm me


----------



## unirox13 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm really considering getting my PA done. I've been doing research for a few days now and I really like the idea of it. I find it to be a really attractive piercing. Does anyone have any experience with it? Whether your own or someone you know. Let's keep the stories private so PM me if you have any.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't mind tatoos unless a person has an excessive amount. I think that certain piercings do not look professional. These would include: snakebites, septum, and stretching ears. I think it would hurt your chances of getting professional jobs by having these piercings along with some others I didn't mention. It also depends on the profession, but I think for the most part they would harm rather than help.


----------



## Nestor (Mar 18, 2012)

I used to have ears and eyebrows pierced, about 10 years ago. I never got tattoos though, I knew they would bother me now that I'm reaching my 40's. Skin and tattoo pigmentation don't age well.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 18, 2012)

NOLAcuber said:


> @apple ALOT of "professionals" have body mods. Just because you can't see them doesn't mean they don't have them. They just choose places you can't see them. You would be amazed some of people who have extensive work done that is hidden. I was an apprentice piercer and we had had alot of people in high end jobs come in for work. Body mods have become very much acceptable in today's socity in the US. And you would be amazed that the "uneducated" people you speak of are auctully rather intelligent if you would get past YOUR sterotypes and talk to them. Most people are quite surprised at how well spoken, polite and intelegent I am, like many others with heavy mods. There are a few like the lizard man and stalking cat with degrees in major fields of study.


 

Yet again someone else doesn't understand the point I made and I really CBA to explain it again.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 18, 2012)

As a heavily tattooed and heavily pierced individual I hold no opinion on the matter.


----------



## yoyokidify (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm ok with tattoos, but not in excessive amounts(my dad has two but you can't see them when he wears long tshirts). I actually want a tattoo or two when i get older.
I do not like piercings which are on the face, and i hate ones which stretch earlobes. They're disgusting.


----------



## Owen (Mar 18, 2012)

yoyokidify said:


> I'm ok with tattoos, but not in excessive amounts(my dad has two but you can't see them when he wears long tshirts). I actually want a tattoo or two when i get older.
> I do not like piercings which are on the face, and i hate ones which stretch earlobes. They're disgusting.


 
This is pretty much my opinion as well.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 18, 2012)

Not sure if I posted this already, I have both ears pierced and that's it. My brother has both ears, lip, tongue, and left nipple(?) and 1 eyebrow. Along with 4 tattoos. I personally don't care what he or anyone else gets tattooed or pierced so long as they don't bother me. But the piercings can be a little bit of a turn off if they are excessive or just plain stupid. Same with tattoos.


----------

